# BBQ for a Hundred



## gmh313 (Oct 23, 2018)

I belong to the countries oldest operating Militia, predating the Constitution by several months. Today, though still technically active National Guard, we act as a historical armory and honor guard. Anyways, Saturday was our Fall BBQ. A Rainy windy morning turned into a great day for a dinner! 

On the menu: 115# pulled pork - simple rub of Salt Pepper Onion Garlic Paprika. 86# Brisket with just Salt Pepper and Garlic. 72# short ribs with Salt Pepper fennel seed mustard seed and crushed red hot. And the real crowd favorite: 40# wings marinated overnight in Soy Sauce and Budweiser, coated with the same rub as the pulled pork.

Sides included: Potato Salad with burnt ends, homemade baked beans, smoked coleslaw, jalapeno cornbread, spicy dill pickles, pickled red onion, macaroni and cheese.

Started at 3AM with everything (with the exception of the wing brine). Pork and Beef were off by 2:00 and chicken came off at 4 just in time to serve.
	

		
			
		

		
	




























First time using my second rack, boy did it come in handy. This was also the first time I really saw a serious increase in wood use due to weather and pure food volume. I used DOUBLE my typical amount. I was forced to foil unfortunately as the length of the stall was becoming an issue and I couldn't get my fire going hot enough to accelerate without the use of foil. Oh well!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2018)

Very nice job, all the food looks great. Why not a hometown beer like Narragansett?

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## gmh313 (Oct 23, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Very nice job, all the food looks great. Why not a hometown beer like Narragansett?
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Honestly...it was the beer in the bar that one of the guys grabbed when I said "get six cans of beer" haha. Of course only four made it into the brine, one for me, and one for my assistant


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 23, 2018)

“You got city hands Mr. Hooper. Been counting money your whole life!” Lmao! Wish they sold Narragansett around here Chris. Love to drink some of that while watching jaws! 


Great job on the Q! Everything looks great! Fine job!

Scott


----------



## BB-que (Oct 23, 2018)

gmh313 said:


> I belong to the countries oldest operating Militia, predating the Constitution by several months. Today, though still technically active National Guard, we act as a historical armory and honor guard. Anyways, Saturday was our Fall BBQ. A Rainy windy morning turned into a great day for a dinner!
> 
> On the menu: 115# pulled pork - simple rub of Salt Pepper Onion Garlic Paprika. 86# Brisket with just Salt Pepper and Garlic. 72# short ribs with Salt Pepper fennel seed mustard seed and crushed red hot. And the real crowd favorite: 40# wings marinated overnight in Soy Sauce and Budweiser, coated with the same rub as the pulled pork.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic, we’ll done.  Could you give me the recipe for the wings.  IgVdvt had much luck turning out good smoked wings.


gmh313 said:


> I belong to the countries oldest operating Militia, predating the Constitution by several months. Today, though still technically active National Guard, we act as a historical armory and honor guard. Anyways, Saturday was our Fall BBQ. A Rainy windy morning turned into a great day for a dinner!
> 
> On the menu: 115# pulled pork - simple rub of Salt Pepper Onion Garlic Paprika. 86# Brisket with just Salt Pepper and Garlic. 72# short ribs with Salt Pepper fennel seed mustard seed and crushed red hot. And the real crowd favorite: 40# wings marinated overnight in Soy Sauce and Budweiser, coated with the same rub as the pulled pork.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Butt Man (Oct 23, 2018)

Looks like some good food and a good set up to cook it on. 
Good job.


----------



## gmh313 (Oct 24, 2018)

BB-que:

Not much of a recipe to be honest... it was 40# of chicken wings brined in 1 gal soy sauce + 4 budweisers overnight. Pat dry & light coat of whatever spice rub you have handy. Keep in mind that the wings have taken on a bunch of salt from the soy so be careful about salt content in the rub. 300-325 for 2 hours and they were ready to go. Cook time will vary based off of quantity of course... 40# was about 100 wings.


----------



## BB-que (Oct 24, 2018)

gmh313 said:


> BB-que:
> 
> Not much of a recipe to be honest... it was 40# of chicken wings brined in 1 gal soy sauce + 4 budweisers overnight. Pat dry & light coat of whatever spice rub you have handy. Keep in mind that the wings have taken on a bunch of salt from the soy so be careful about salt content in the rub. 300-325 for 2 hours and they were ready to go. Cook time will vary based off of quantity of course... 40# was about 100 wings.


Thanks, was just curious on the amount of soy to beer so that’s helpful.


----------

